# Killington Opening Day: 11/2



## andyzee (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, getting hopeful here, but think Killington will be open Saturday. If so, I plan on being there, anyone else in?


----------



## mondeo (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in. Assuming my bindings have been adjusted by then (should be done Friday.)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK, getting hopeful here, but think Killington will be open Saturday. If so, I plan on being there, anyone else in?



me me me me me..JerseyJoey what's the word??


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2008)

May not have to go that far, here's a pic from Windham's site:








 , But I did tell the wife to start packing for Saturday trip to Killington.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> May not have to go that far, here's a pic from Windham's site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow..Halloween weekend lift served would be sweet and I bet your wife is Jonsin worse than all of us combined..


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..Halloween weekend lift served would be sweet and I bet your wife is Jonsin worse than all of us combined..



True true, her eyes be lighting up.


----------



## roark (Oct 29, 2008)

If open, I'll be there.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2008)

Come in Trailboss, come in Snowmonster, Rich, you there, Ira?


----------



## WJenness (Oct 29, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm out for 11/1. I've got a big college fencing tournament to run that day. 

-w


----------



## Vortex (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll be at the River.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Come in Trailboss, come in Snowmonster, Rich, you there, Ira?




I'd be seriously tempted.....


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 29, 2008)

we shoulda brought our skis home...


----------



## powhunter (Oct 29, 2008)

ll be up on sun if they open


steve


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2008)

powhunter said:


> ll be up on sun if they open
> 
> 
> steve



Bring johnny, we'll hike over to Coopers.


----------



## Zand (Oct 30, 2008)

If it actually happens, I'll be there Saturday. If not, I'll be at Mount Snow next weekend (crossing fingers that this warm-up isn't much of one).


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2008)

Taken from KZone. Any doubts about Saturday? Me thinks the beast is back.:




			
				skiingsnow said:
			
		

>


----------



## mondeo (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm... seems to be a lot of 'comparison testing' between the three guns taking place at the base...


----------



## Zand (Oct 30, 2008)

Someone on K-zone said Sunday. If that's the case I'll do a K opening day / Six Flags closing day combo.

Then again, a rumor is a rumor so who knows what'll happen.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 30, 2008)

How can they not open with all that......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 30, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> How can they not open with all that......



times 2..


----------



## roark (Oct 31, 2008)

Sunday sunday sunday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

roark said:


> Sunday sunday sunday.



I'll be there..I'm gonna shout AlpineZone really loud in the Gondola line..


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

Very interested in Sunday......depends on the cost.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

roark said:


> Sunday sunday sunday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

Just heard a rumor that it will be $65.  If it is, that is way too much for me.


----------



## danny p (Oct 31, 2008)

i unfortunately have plans, so I'm out (and pissed!).  Hoping for next friday if conditions and weather hold out.  Shred it!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

*!!*



danny p said:


> i unfortunately have plans, so I'm out (and pissed!).  Hoping for next friday if conditions and weather hold out.  Shred it!



Having plans from November to April is crazy!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

*Killington November 2nd Roll Call..*

Whose going to be skiing Killington on Sunday????  I'll be there..Green and Black Fleece..black pants..Giro fuse helmet..Blue Oakley A-frames..on some White Rossi Scratch BC twin tips..


----------



## Jersey Jimmy (Oct 31, 2008)

I will be making the drive from South Jersey tonight. I want to party it up at the Wobbly Barn Steakhaus!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll give the thieving bastids the $65 since it'll be the first day of the season. But that's just wrong. If you see me say hi, I look just like the ugly butt hole in my avatar.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Just heard a rumor that it will be $65.  If it is, that is way too much for me.



I called up there, and they confirmed for me that it is $65...  However, I will still go   It's either K-Mart or Sunday River... Killington is closer for me though


----------



## Zand (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll be there for opening. Which will feel more like 11 AM with the clocks going back.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Just heard a rumor that it will be $65.  If it is, that is way too much for me.



Hey, I thought you're a big time lawyer now!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 31, 2008)

looks like were not gonna get up till monday.....andy ya gonna be there on mon??


steve


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2008)

powhunter said:


> looks like were not gonna get up till monday.....andy ya gonna be there on mon??
> 
> 
> steve



Took off work today in hopes they would be open tomorrow, can't be taking Monday off as well  You enjoy!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 31, 2008)

you too!!!     Slay the gnar!!!!  


steve


----------



## mondeo (Oct 31, 2008)

So far its:

Mondeo
AndyZee
Roark
Zand
Bostonian
.
.
.
and GSS

For me, green jacket, gray pants, '06 Cabralwers (black/yellow/gray), Krypton Pros, Smith helmet and goggles.


----------



## Zand (Oct 31, 2008)

mondeo said:


> So far its:
> 
> Mondeo
> AndyZee
> ...




Should we try a meeting spot? Top of Glades Triple at 11:00 or something?


----------



## danny p (Nov 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Having plans from November to April is crazy!!!!



yup, as soon as I agreed to the plans I knew this would happen.  My schedule is booked from here on out! :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm picking my buddy up at 12:30PM..and then driving northward hopefully we'll cruise into Rutvegas around 5:30ish..psyched..it looks like a crisp clear chilly night with temperatures in the teens on the mountain followed by a sunny day with temperatures climbing to around 40 on the hill.  Not to warm..not to cold..just right...Mad Goldilocks..


----------



## powhunter (Nov 1, 2008)

mondeo said:


> So far its:
> 
> Mondeo
> AndyZee
> ...





make sure ya guys carve out some bump lines for me and pat to trash on monday!!!

steve


----------



## roark (Nov 1, 2008)

Zand said:


> Should we try a meeting spot? Top of Glades Triple at 11:00 or something?



With the limited terrain finding others shouldn't be too hard, but this works too. I've met almost everyone confirmed so far.


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like they're trying to get one of the Snowdon lifts open too with snowmaking on Lower Chute.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 1, 2008)

I am excited!    I will not be able to sleep tonight thinking tomorrow will be the first time this season making turns!  Also, if anyone needs a ride from the Greater Boston area, just shoot me an email.


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2008)

Just packed the car (and realized my jacket and gloves were still in there from last year) and am ready to go for 6:30 AM. Temps in the teens tonight up at K so hopefully some great manmade snow (lets hope for something ungroomed somewhere) to hit tomorrow. So does everyone else want to try to meet at the top of the Glades Triple at 11?


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2008)

Top of Glades at 11 sound good to me.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 1, 2008)

get after it tomorrow boys.  Steve and i will be looking for some nice lines on monday, dont let us down.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

Pics and vid, please. Pics and vid.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pics and vid, please. Pics and vid.



i'll have some from monday for sure.  Hopefully steve doesnt have the shakes too bad or it'll be an all powhunter expose'


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pics and vid, please. Pics and vid.



Best I'll be able to do is a couple cell phone pics off the Glades Triple. Pretty much of the same quality of my Mt. Snow pics last spring.

I'm going to bed now... see you guys at 11.


----------

